# Blue Buffalo vs Innova



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

When doing puppy food research, I decided I wanted Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy. My second preference was Innova Large Breed Pup. When I got to the store, they didn't stock Blue Buffalo, so ended up with the Innova.

It was a NIGHTMARE to get him switched over and I really did take my time. On first attempt, I ended up giving the poor guy diahhrea so we had to back off completely and start over... took nearly three weeks to get the job done.

Can anyone out there tell me if one of these foods is truly a better one than the other? Now that he's settled with the Innova, it would be a drag to change, but noticed the Blue Buffalo I originally wanted is now finally stocked at my local pet store.

Switch or leave well enough alone?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Innova is about on par with BB. Keep him on the Innova if he likes it and he's doing well.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Innova is about on par with BB. Keep him on the Innova if he likes it and he's doing well.


Ok thanks. I'm really impressed with Orijen, but talk about sticker shock.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I put my pups on Innova LBP. They do well on it. Alot of dogs don't tolerate BB well so if he is doing well, keep him on it.

None of my dogs were able to tolerate Orijen.


----------



## shets114 (Dec 31, 2006)

Innova is a brand that is owned by it's manufacturer. Great food 

Blue is a marketing company which supplies it's formulas to an outside manufacturer to make their food. Look on the back of the bag. It will say manufactured for not manufactured by. Good food but who and where are all the products being manufactured?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

shets114 said:


> Innova is a brand that is owned by it's manufacturer. Great food
> 
> Blue is a marketing company which supplies it's formulas to an outside manufacturer to make their food. Look on the back of the bag. It will say manufactured for not manufactured by. Good food but who and where are all the products being manufactured?


Innova is owned by Proctor and Gamble now.


----------



## gsdnoble (Dec 10, 2011)

Blue Buffalo LBP or Innova LBP? Then Blue Buffalo LBA or Innova LBA? Innova LBA has more glucosamine than Blue Buffalo. So I was thinking Innova is better? Any suggestions? (Remind you this was posted in 2011, where Innova is now owned by Proctor&Gamble)


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Surprised to see this older post come up, but I thought I'd go ahead and update it.

Bailey has never truly done well on Innova LBP. There were some other issues in there, a bout with coccidia, but still. Never. done. well. When I'd add pumpkin, it was better, but never good. Never have had consistent poop.

I am in the process of switching to Blue Buffalo Chicken and Brown Rice Adult. I'm too early in the game to say if it's going to be a good change or not. I'm also adding a probiotic now. Hoping for the best. I'll have to try to remember to update this in a couple of weeks with the progress. If this new food produces the same result... ugh...


----------

